# Wanted: ex-Brits for filming in Nova Scotia



## chriward

Hello all,
My name is Chris Ward, I am the news editor at ITV Yorkshire in Leeds, UK. I am sending out a film crew, producer and correspondent to Halifax, Nova Scotia from November 19th to 25th to film an item for our regional news programme "Calendar".
As we cover Halifax in West Yorkshire, the item will compare both how both towns coped with the economic downturn; Halifax Nova Scotia in the '90s and Halifax, West Yorkshire currently going on.
My team will be taking part in a phone in show at a radio station in Halifax NS at the beginning of their filming schedule; we would also be very keen on filming and interviewing expats - especially from Yorkshire & Lincolnshire - for their experiences of living through the downturn in Halifax NS.
Should anyone be willing to take part in this, please could they contact the newsdesk on 00 44 11 32 22 87 56 and ask for Margaret Emsley.
Thank you all in advance
Chris Ward


----------

